# DOE ANY HAVE RUNNERS FOR THIER CLAM OR FISHTRAP???



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I bought some yesterday. Before I put them on I would liek to know if anyone has them and if they are worth the 40.00. Do the help the sled slide better?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

hyfax runners right? they help the life of your sled. $40 is a good deal i got mine for $56.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't, for the simple fact I don't tow behind an ATV or snowmobile. That's when runners help, to limit the amount of wear and tear on a sled-style portable.

If I get an ATV or snowmobile in the next couple years, I will definitely buy some runners along with it for my house.


----------

